# Cup Holders on the Console



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Anybody ever cut out spots on top of the console to put cup holders that would be level with the top of the console? What did you use for the inserts? Would be great to find something stainless that would work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

You can buy a stainless cup holder insert exactly like you have described. Just google it up on Amazon.com.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You definitely want the cup holders that have the hose barb fitting on the bottom so you can route the hose to the bilge area so your cup holders don’t fill up with water.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You definitely want the cup holders that have the hose barb fitting on the bottom so you can route the hose to the bilge area so your cup holders don’t fill up with water.


what he said the stainless ones with drains are less than 10$, ive had the stainless holders and the hole saw sitting for some time, but just cant commit to making a hole on my console...there are these cool little neoprene donuts called "lil suckers" for 5$ work good too. no holes needed
https://lilsucker.com/


----------

